# Psychological Profile # 2 - Gandalf Stormcrow



## Ancalagon (Apr 10, 2002)

Psychology: the science that studies the human mind and behavior; mental state.
Psychological: of or relating to psychology; relating to or coming from the mind or emotions: able to affect the mind or emotions.
Profile: a biographical sketch

Second up on the couch; _Mr Gandalf Stormcrow_

Following on from the theme found here; http://www.thetolkienforum.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=3775

I want members to add their interpretation of how they view Gandalfs psychological profile. This could include;

Personality traits,
Issues with Parent(s)
Addictions
Emotional Strengths and Weaknesses.......to name but a few.


Have fun.


----------



## Úlairi (Apr 10, 2002)

Excellent Ancalagon, am looking forward to it and yes, you can delete the Queen Mother thread.


----------



## Camille (Apr 11, 2002)

mmm Gandalf is a good one to be analized, but maybe we might want a psicologist help, Is someone in this forum one of them?


----------



## Lantarion (Apr 11, 2002)

Sorry, I'm too lazy. Contemplating Gandalf's mind is far too complex and long of a process for me to.., er, process right now.


----------



## galadrieltook (Apr 11, 2002)

GANDALF'S MIND!? ARE YOU OUT OF YOURS????


----------



## Turgon (Apr 11, 2002)

Sometimes a pipe is just a pipe...


----------



## Shadowfax (Apr 11, 2002)

heeheehee...HAHAHAHAHA!!! Good one, I think I just woke up the house, uh oh, he comes a parental to tell me to go to sleep! 
I think Gandalf might have bi-polar, you know, one minute cavorting around with hobbits, and enjoying his pipe-weed, the next raving about the doom of ME.


----------



## Ancalagon (Apr 11, 2002)

See, I think Gandalf probably had the motto; 'if you want a job doing, do it yourself'. He did tend to spread himself too thinly and was renowned for meddling in the affairs of others. Could this be some sort of complusive disorder? Was he a bit of a 'control freak' when it came down to it?

You have to admit, he may have liked to meddle, but he was notorious for not finishing what he started. Look at his role in the Hobbit, leaves to pursue other matters....Sauron in Mirkwood, I ask you!


----------



## Camille (Apr 11, 2002)

come on guys!!! someone post something this could be a good thread I am sorry I do not have the vocabulary, but I acan think in some ideas:
Gandalf Liked to have the last word at everythig.
he was homeless.
Dress always in grey
Skill to uncover the evil.


----------



## Shadowfax (Apr 11, 2002)

OK, so he's a crazy street person that goes around muttering to himself!


----------



## Turgon (Apr 11, 2002)

*Psych-profile of Gandalf the Grey*

Turgon: Lie down Gandalf, that's it... just relax and take a few deep breathes... No, no smoking I'm afraid, put the pipe down... I don't care if you do turn me into something unnatural, just put the pipe down. That's a good fellow...

And so it began, Gandalf the Wise brought to this, a shivering wreck on my couch... A hard nut to crack, he'd been keeping his own counsel so long, he found it hard to open up to others.

Gandalf: It's like this, at first I was Gandalf the Grey, but now I'm Gandalf the White...

Turgon: Okay...

Gandalf: And Saruman, nngggg, Saruman was Saruman the White, but now he's not, I am...

Turgon: Yes...

Gandalf: So now I'm Saruman the White and he's Gandalf the Grey? I don't get it... it freaking me out... Elbereth! I think I'm going crazy!!!

Turgon: Look at me Gandalf, Look at me... Breathe goes in, breathe goes out. Breathe goes in...

Gandalf: Hobbits, hobbits, all I can think about is hobbits and Galadriel, oh Galadriel, you're so... nnggg... No, no... the Balrog... he's here, he's going to get me... Arrggghhhh!!!!

A hopeless case I'm afraid; not being able to get any more sense out of the great wizard I had to end our session. Prescribing him a course of Valium, I asked him to return again when he felt a little calmer....


----------



## Úlairi (Apr 12, 2002)

That was the single most funniest thing that I have ever read whilst I have been here on the forum Turgon. Why don't you become a comedian? You'd make a brilliant one!


----------



## Rangerdave (Apr 12, 2002)

Do not psychoanalyze in the affairs of Wizards, for they are subtle and quick to anger.

RD
plus you might wake up a toad if your not careful


----------



## Úlairi (Apr 12, 2002)

Hmmmmmm, good point Rangerdave, but Turgon, it was still an absolutely wonderful joke!


----------



## Quercus (Apr 12, 2002)

It's pretty obvious to me . . . Gandalf had A.D.D.

Get that man some Ritalin - he'll be right as rain in no time!


----------



## Camille (Apr 12, 2002)

Poor Gandalf!! Turgon, your sesion did not go so well!! , maybe he was under a lot of presure, maybe he needs a vacation at Valinor, maybe Nienna will be a better terapy.


----------



## Aredhel (Apr 12, 2002)

Poor, poor Gandalf. I think he spent too much time with hobbits. Little do we know what goes on in the minds and bodies of wizards.


----------



## Úlairi (Apr 12, 2002)

Gandalf with ADD? I thought he had post-traumatic stress disorder after the fight he had with the Balrog of Moria?


----------



## Ancalagon (Apr 15, 2002)

I don't think anyone has even begun to scratch the surface here. Surely all those well versed in the Rings should be able to identify a little more than has already been offered up here!


----------



## Úlairi (Apr 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ancalagon _
> *I don't think anyone has even begun to scratch the surface here. Surely all those well versed in the Rings should be able to identify a little more than has already been offered up here! *



Well, not only will I scratch the surface I will dent it permanently for you Ancalagon. It says somewhere in UT that Gandalf was not in anyway proud, but he was quick to anger. It says also that we will not know much of Olorin, only what he revealed in Gandalf will we know. So, Ancalagon, you have psychoanalysed Gandalf Stormcrow, not Olorin himself, therefore you were psychoanalysing the wrong person. I cannot blame you for this as we do not know much about Olorin's character. Gandalf is a person who does not mind his own business, but sticks his nose into other peoples affairs (at this moment lets completely disregard the fact that is was his mission to do so as it is irrelevant), he is nosy and does not mind his own business. There is a bad point about Gandalf. He usually makes the right judgement (save his decision to go through Moria), and is always correct. I am surprised that this fact did not make Gandalf in anyway proud. He had an innate sense of preminition, he could foresee many things that would happen e.g. that he believed that Gollum may still have a part to play in the end. At this present time I cannot think of much more as I am really tired, so Ancalagon, I hope I have scratched the surface and have given some things for people to debate over.


----------



## Ancalagon (Apr 15, 2002)

Whether you consider him as either Gandalf or Olorin is irrelevant in so much as he is still one and the same person. However, this certainly throws a few questions into the fray about 'multiple personalities', and the transmogrification that accompanied his second appearance on middle-earth. Could this have had a profound effect on his mental state? He certainly seemed rather detatched after returning from his 'reincarnation'.


----------



## Úlairi (Apr 15, 2002)

I do believe that Gandalf and Olorin were two different people as it says in UT that the Istari had forgotten much of what they had learnt and Valinor had become a dream to them that they continually yearned for. So Gandalf forgot much of his true self. It is extremely relevant that Gandalf had 'mutiple personalities'. Gandalf Stormcrow is another person, Olorin is his true self, his accustomed form, and he would have become his old self when he went back to Valinor.


----------



## Ancalagon (Apr 15, 2002)

But I asked about Gandalf Stormcrow as he is in his current form. As you state clearly, 'Gandalf forgot much of himself', but not all! So one must wonder what his repressed memory reveals in his personality.


----------



## Chymaera (Jul 14, 2002)

Gandalf: Olorin->_Olor_ often translated as 'dream'

Olorin was a timid thoughtful soul. He would not think to put himself forward. The job of Istari was thrust upon him, he claimed fear and weakness and still he was sent to the East. When Cirdan met the Istari all were of a similar form, but Olorin left the boat last and was of a lesser height and leanin on his staff.

Everyone always had a high expectation of Gandalf. Galdrial thought that he should lead the 'White Councel'. When he comes to a place where his help might be needed he is blamed for bringing the trouble with him. Only in the Shire did he find any kind of rest, there all they wanted from him was fireworks and stories,but even there he was look at as a trouble-maker.


----------

